# Food Safety News - 07/27/2022 Some city water utilities have bad news for customers because of ‘forever chemicals’



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2022)

Some city water utilities have bad news for customers because of ‘forever chemicals’​By Dan Flynn on Jul 27, 2022 12:05 am
City water utilities as far-flung as Mobile, AL, Evanston, IL, Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill, NC, and Thorton, CO are scrambling to explain they are still selling a safe product. That need comes after the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency moved the goal posts “on an advisory basis” for acceptable levels of Per-and polyfluoroalkyl substances (PFAS)... Continue Reading

Denmark searches for source of Salmonella outbreak​By News Desk on Jul 27, 2022 12:03 am
Danish officials are trying to find the source of a Salmonella outbreak that has affected 16 people. The sick people have been infected with the same type of Salmonella Enteritidis, according to the Statens Serum Institut (SSI). Patients fell ill between March 31 and June 23. They are 11 men and five women between the... Continue Reading

FDA and STOP to co-host live Food Safety Culture Webinar at IAFP​By News Desk on Jul 27, 2022 12:02 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration and STOP Foodborne Illness have announced the fourth webinar in the “Collaborating on Culture in the New Era of Smarter Food Safety” series that explores food safety culture. The webinar is titled “What More Do You Want to Know About Food Safety Culture?” and will be broadcast live from... Continue Reading

Canada sets regulations for some romaine grown in certain parts of California​By News Desk on Jul 27, 2022 12:01 am
The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) has announced the fall 2022 import requirements for U.S. romaine lettuce with special requirements for certain lettuce produced in California’s Salinas Valley. Whole-head romaine lettuce and products containing romaine lettuce such as bagged salads that were produced in the four Salinas Valley counties of Santa Cruz, Santa Clara, San... Continue Reading


----------

